# nun hat mich erwischt hiiiiiiiiilfe



## Flame (26. November 2001)

Mit welchem Progg kann man ne cdr Datei (Corel10) öffnen, die Corel selbst nicht mehr aufmacht?

Es ist mein Tod.

Freehand? InDesign? Quark XPress?

Welche Xtensions könnte ich nutzen oder gibts da überhaupt welche?

Bitte um hilfe.

Hoffe nur, das sich jemand in dieses posting verirrt.

thx :FLAmE:


----------



## nerOk (7. Dezember 2001)

ohohoh, das kenn ich!

pass auf! ich werd heut mal nachfragen, viellicht kann ich dir heut abend mehr schreiben!

PS: wenn es noch aktuell ist...


----------



## Flame (9. Dezember 2001)

*ja ja*

es ist noch aktuell.

schon ein wunder, das sich na wochen jemand in den threat hier verirrt. 

:FLAmE:


----------



## taunal (21. Dezember 2001)

Naja...was kann man denn mit Corel alles machen


----------



## taunal (21. Dezember 2001)

Mit Beispielen mein ich, falls du dich mal gespielt hast und irgendwas gezeichnet oder sosnt irgendwas gemacht hast.Das halt ganz cool ausschaut!
Spezialisier mich nicht so genau auf irgendetwas spezielles!

Aber die sachen die du mir geschrieben hast hören sich agnz toll an!


----------



## Flame (23. Dezember 2001)

*ok*

dann werd ich mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.

aber bitte bleib im aktuellen threat und poste nicht in anderen weiter, da dies 
1. für andere user nicht nachvollziebar ist und
2. die aktuellen threats in offtopic verwandelt.

also bis wann brauchste was? (poste es bitte im corel9 threat weiter )

:FLAmE:


----------

